# Salvinia for Ponds, not Natans



## 2pods (31 May 2009)

When I first set up our little pond about five years ago, I managed to find a form of Salvina (I think it was grown hydroponically as it was in a small plastic container with clear fluid that wasn't water), but it wasn't salvina natans. It seemed bigger and the leaves were more erect.

It did really well, but I should have brought some in to the tanks to propogate as I've never been able to find it again.
The garden centre can't remember having any, much less who they got it from. I know there is a form of "giant" salivina that's considered a pest (molesta, I think) but I'm sure this something like aurelie....something or other.

Anyway can anyone help with what it is, and if it's still available ?

TIA


----------



## vauxhallmark (1 Jun 2009)

I think it's the same plant, but how it looks when grown in the full sun in a tropical pond. 

If you put the big erect stuff in a tank its new leaves will be more like the familiar flat oval leaves that we're used to seeing. So if you put some natans in a pond in full sunlight, you might end up with it producing the big erect ruffled leaves again.

Mark


----------



## 2pods (1 Jun 2009)

Thanks Mark,

I've been thinking that, but I'm almost sure I had seen it in a book. If I still have the book well and good, if not I'll try the Natans.


----------

